
What do I mean when I say writing about parenting is writing about morality? - DoreenMichele
https://raisingfutureadults.blogspot.com/2020/05/what-do-i-mean-when-i-say-writing-about.html
======
itronitron
This (parenting as moral instruction) resonates with me. I feel like the main
pressure for parents is to help their children understand and navigate
society's amoral systems as they progress to adulthood.

